# Wet Suits for swimming/surfing?



## elainem (21 May 2013)

Hi! My kids are doing a beach safety course over the summer, along with two surfing camps. I was going to get wetsuits for them, as they will be surfing when we go away for weekends also. The shop etwe visited recommended a 5m wet suit for e120. They said we could get the cheaper 3mm wetsuit for e65, but they would only apparently do for summer, but they will only really be going surfing/beach safety from April to October. Are these wetsuits suitable for swimming in the sea also? Would welcome some advice/comments before I fork out.


----------



## TarfHead (22 May 2013)

For growing kids, spending 120 on a wetsuit in, IMHO, an extravagance.

Also, for the amount of time they'll spend actually in the water, 3mm neoprene should be OK.

We started off buying 'cheap' wetsuits in Dunnes and/or LIDL. We have also spent a bit more in outdoors shops but never more than 50.

The kids wore them for bodyboarding, sailing and general larking about in the waves.  Kids won't be lying on a board in the Atlantic for an hour wating for 'the right wave', so 5mm neoprene is not necessary.


----------



## huskerdu (22 May 2013)

I agree with Tarfhead
My kids wear wetsuits from Dunnes or Lidl every year, swimming and bodyboarding in the sea in Ireland.They keep growing out of them so  €15/€20 each is enough for me.


----------



## elainem (26 May 2013)

*Wet Suit for Surfing*

Hi! Thanks for replies. Went to get wet suits and had to try on several to get right size for kids, so eventually got them in Surfdock, e65 per wet suit with 10 per cent discount for sale. Then they said it was better to get the boots than use runners, though runners would do - so got these - it all added up. I think  if I see adult wetsuits in Aldi/Lidl, I will get one for my daughter for next year - though she is only 12 - she is 5.4" - so probably a women's one would do for her for next year. I found the sizing very difficult to get right without some help - as I haven't a clue about wetsuits - hopefully will know better next time!


----------



## emeralds (26 May 2013)

In my experience the cheap ones are rubbish and offer no protection against the cold. We get good ones in Great Outdoors (about €60 or €70). We have about 5 of them to suit all ages from 8 to adult.


----------

